
Show HN: Cut Web Bloat with Google WebLight - lgats
https://lite.website/http://hackerne.ws
======
ocdtrekkie
This strikes me as what Google should've done instead of AMP. (Google, can you
_please_ delete AMP now?)

I'm presuming Chrome-flavored browsers will do this at the site author's own
URL, and the lite.website workaround is just so you can force-preview it.
Assuming that's true, it repeats the general concept that: This is what Google
should've done instead of promoting AMP.

------
fiatjaf
Oh, this is a Show HN for the
"[https://lite.website/<actual_website>"](https://lite.website/<actual_website>")
shortcut.

------
fiatjaf
The great thing about this is that we can click on a link and go to the
original page.

